# SVN via 2 (!) HTTP-proxy



## setevoy (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi.

Here is a little problem...

We have an SVN repository. From my Windows machine I first connect to the office proxy server, then in an SVN-client (TortoiseSVN) - setting up a second proxy. But now I try to set up SVN on another machine in the office (no Windows). 

I added  to /etc/subversion/servers the description of the office proxy-server and can get access to (for example) http://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/tomcat/.

But - how can I configure the SVN client in Debian to use the second proxy?

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 28, 2013)

Just to make one thing clear: the Off-Topic section is not really the place to ask technical question about _other operating systems_. You should really find a forum for those operating systems.


----------

